# Most compact sidewalk tractor?



## goodwife (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi! My husband has a small landscape company that designs and installs city gardens and also plows a little in the winter (truck with plow, push snowblower, shoveling). What would be awesome is a very compact but powerful one-person-wide tractor with cab and smallest plow blade or snowblower attachment possible, as we live in the city and our sidewalks are very narrow. This would allow him to do all the sidewalks in the neighborhood - and there is a big untapped market for that, so the upside potential is huge. Also, because he is an amputee, this would be doubly-awesome. Something also useable in the summer season for working small gardens would be best. I'm thinking major Christmas present here, but preferably not more than $10K used. Is that do-able? And if I had a choice, what would you all recommend? Thanks!


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

You are a good wife.:salute:


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

you should be able to find a bobcat s70 used for under 10k they are only 23k new. the are perfect for narrow sidewalks. 34" wide.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

If you don't mind, which limb has been amputated? Just thinking a skid steer might not be the best option if he doesn't have full use of both arms and legs.

Id look into a used John Deere 2350 or similar. Basically a large lawn tractor but has a cab


----------



## goodwife (Sep 16, 2014)

Left leg -- but extremely active and strong. Not sure how tractors usually work and if they normally have clutches, but if that's the case, I forgot to say that it should be automatic because he cannot work a foot clutch. He could always get adaptive hand controls if necessary, but automatic would be best.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Hydrostatic tractors usually have both pedals on right. 

A joystick control bobcat would be perfect. I know a t110 can have joysticks not sure about s70


----------



## goodwife (Sep 16, 2014)

I'll have to start scouting around here to see if I can find any used John Deere (and I think you mean a 2305?) or Bobcat s70 or t110... Keep posting guys, I appreciate the advice!!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

o yeah joy stick control bobcat would be perfect nice thought wiffy. i dont belive the s70 has joysticks though.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been eyeing the John Deere X700 series lawn tractors for sidewalks. No cab, but nice aftermarket cabs can be found, and then it's easy to remove in the summer. The X728/748/729/749 are 4 wheel drive, and a bit smaller than a 2000 series tractor. Still has a PTO, but realistically would be a better snoblower machine than a utility tractor in the summer months. I'm curious to see what you find.


----------



## goodwife (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the input! Just looked up the X700 series and got all excited, but the 4x4 is 48 inches wide without the mower, and I was hoping for something narrower. (Not sure how wide the 2 wheel drive is). Where the trees are planted in these city sidewalks, the width to the tree pit can be as little as 36 inches (not regulation any more, but these are pre-ADA). I'm thinking a 36 inch wide tractor with a 36 inch wide blade or v-blade that can narrow to 36 inches would be ideal. Not an easy find...


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Get a Walker mower, All the controls are hand operated you can find one in the 5-9k range and then get different implements. I know they have a plow blower and its dual season use so your company can cut grass! 
I have 3 Walkers great machines. The model C is 36'' wide at the tires (widest point)


----------



## unimog-guy (Sep 3, 2014)

You could get a Bombardier sidewalk vehicle or a Trackless MT or a Power-Ttrac


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Not sure on used prices on them but look into a Ventrac, they have all the options your looking for. Just not sure on the width of it. 36" is tight and not many if any machines are that compact. Also if you could find a sweeper to use they are the cats meow on sidewalks, especially on the old uneven ones.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Kubota GF1800 series is pretty compact. 42" implements (sorry not 36") and lots of power,4wd cabs from aftermarket. I owned one and they're pretty tough.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

VENTRAC!!!The smaller model would be perfect! As long as you can find one in the price range. We have the larger model, and it is an amazing machine!


----------

